# House Report: 2/24/2014 - "This one's a big one!"



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Inspired by a weekend full of fishing FAILURES, I set out on Monday, 2/24/2014, to seek revenge on my fishy friends. I only caught one fish all day, but it was a good one...

*REPORT:*
Ohio River levels were through the roof, cresting this weekend at over 48ft on the downtown meter. Water was predictably blown out, with huge chunks of trees, garbage, and other nasty bits flying downstream. Air temps were cold again in the mid-30's. Water temperatures were up in the low 40's for the first time this year, but fishing conditions were still pretty dismal overall.

I had one heck of a time trying to find a place to launch my kayak since everything is under water out there. I ended up just parking on the side of the road and dragging my kayak into an area that looked to be protected out of the fast moving water by some pretty thick submerged trees. I'd never fished there before, but it looked to be the least likely spot to kill me of all the locations I scouted, so I went for it. 

I paddled as close to the main Ohio River current as I could until it felt unsafe. The wind kept changing directions and forcing my kayak closer and closer to the wall of debris coming downstream, so it was a pretty intense fishing trip. I was shocked when I saw my fishfinder lighting up some huge returns along the submerged trees, so I did my best to keep my kayak in place while I dropped quite a few different lures down their way. I lost quite a few lures, but I earned 3 good hookups with fish that were much bigger than I was used to catching. The first one broke off my 20# fluoro leader right at the swivel so I suspect it was a damaged (or poorly tied) knot. The second fish pulled so hard that it nearly flipped my kayak and straightened out my rear treble hook. The third one was the fish that I landed, and it led me on one of the most intense, hard-fought battles of any fish I've ever hooked into on my yak. The fish hit a blade bait on the drop so I didn't get the best hook set on it. Luckily, as I would find out later on, it had completely inhaled the lure so far down its throat that I wouldn't even be able to reach the lure with a pair of pliers. The fish pulled hard on run after run, and it got dangerously close to getting out into the fast moving current of the Ohio River on several occasions. I leaned back and paddled as best I could to try and drag the fish into shallower water, and while I was able to recover some of the line it had peeled out, I was losing the war. I made a pretty risky decision to pull up next to a tree and hold onto it with my boot just to get leverage on the fish. I ran the risk of having the fish swim into the submerged wood or possibly flip my kayak, but it turned out to be a good move as I was able to finally wear the fish down to a manageable level and back paddle to shore. I believe over a half hour transpired with this fish and a few hundred yards of line were exchanged back and forth. When I finally got the fish to shore, I heard some clapping in the distance and the land owner must have been watching me from his back porch. He shouted something out along the lines of " 'Bout time! ", and the first thing that came to my mind was "oh man, if only he knew..." -It's been a long winter.

So what was the prize?






Meet my new friend "Tubs"...


----------



## Zachthebear (Feb 5, 2013)

What a catch from a yak! I have always wanted to catch a big blue.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Tubs sure is bluetiful!!!! You make me so jealous! Good going man!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Good work man. That is impressive you got that monster to hit a lure in those conditions. I have a whole new level of respect for your yak fishing skills after being out last week in mine.


----------



## GrnvlJIM (Jan 12, 2013)

Love your posts man, nice to meet you Tubs.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

He looks like you could have jumped on his back and rode him back to the bank. Well done in some rough ...possibly crazy rough... conditions.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Tubs! I wonder if he knows Ol' Spooly.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Excellent fish dude! Congrats.

But, it looks more like Crockett to me.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Rob, you are the "The Big Fish Special" and you struck big fish gold again. 

I've been out of the game all winter. The polar vortex has been weighing me down. This winter has felt like being trapped under water with the surface froze over making no escape. Your posts have been keeping my my blood from freezing over. 

This post has wakened my spirit. Well done!!!!

Just WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Man o man is that thing a whale of a blue. You are definitely doing something right, despite all the previous troubles you've come into. Just goes to show that when fellows such as yourself who have a true passion for what they do, very little will halt your success; at least in the end. Great job winning that battle of a lifetime! Here's to the next.

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow, "fish ohio" blue from a yak. Excellent.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nicely done man!! he was 35" and means your only allowed 1 a day that size, LOL There is a catfish tourney out of Tanners this Saturday and Tub's home will be filled with cat anglers looking for him, I hope for his sake he was sore mouthed well enough he doesn't eat until Sunday....

What bait he eat, a Blade bait? 

Salmonid


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

house....you are the frickin MAN when it comes tp big fish from a yak! very nice!


----------



## Gumbers (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome determination and great fish. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Great story and great fish congrats!!!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Great report HOUSE, I know I talked to you about it, but you have got this big fish thing down to a science. You sure put in the work, now you are being rewarded. Congrats.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice fish man!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> ...What bait he eat, a Blade bait?
> Salmonid


This was a jet-black blade bait, and I think it was a full 1-ouncer. With the water as nasty as it was, I needed the lure to drop fast and put out a big wobble. Oddly, most of the biggest fish on my sonar were holding 2-3ft from the bottom in water as deep as 23ft. I was using a very long lift/drop on the blade, being careful to sloooowly drop it down. I suspect that is when this fish hit it. I wish I had taken a picture of the lure a foot down its mouth or my entire forearm in its mouth. Fishing solo sucks for good pictures


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Dude, when you have to put your arm in farther than to tickle his tonsils you`ve caught a FISH ! WOW ! (Sure you didn`t throw a HARPOON that thing ?)


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Great fish! I was at Sawyer Point on Sunday and the Ohio River looked nasty and fast, way to get out there! I guess one way to keep people off you fishing spots is the very real possibility they'd die trying to fish them!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow! That is a picture-perfect, fat bluecat. I admire your dedication - you make me feel like a total wimp.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

As much as I'm impressed with the catch/photo, I was laughing my ass off at the story and the great narrative. Well done, House!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Beautiful fish! You are a brave man being out in a kayak in those conditions. I have been on the river when it was over 50 ft in a boat and it was quite an experience...couldn't imagine being in a kayak. Congrats on a great fish! Not many guys targeting catfish get to catch a nice one like that.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Cheaters already?


----------

